# want to sell other people brand Tees



## xguy9 (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi Everyone

I know this is a forum that most people use to discuss about designing and selling their own brands, but I'm interesting in selling other people brands on my own online storefront. I am interesting selling vintage inspired tees for men and women, selling brands like junk food, mighty fine, etc. I need your advice.

1. Should I sell Men and Women tees, or just focus on just one group.

2. What prices should I sell the tees for, because I'm a individual, I could sell junk food, etc tees for cheaper prices because I'm not interested in making millions. Well not yet 

3. With other websites selling these types of tees how can I make my online storefront standout.

I appreciate any comments or advice.


----------



## asher (Apr 2, 2007)

ok you will have to sell the clothes at the recommended retail price as the clothing label wont want you undercutting any of their other stockists prices,because if that happens the shops and stores cry foul,which is understandable,why would anyone buy from other shops or online stores if they can get it at a reduced price from you? the other stockists would lose business and not buy from the label and the label loses business or the shops and stores demand a lower price so the label loses money. make sense?
sometimes online stores are able to sell for a few (very few) dollars less as the customer can not touch,feel and try on the garment before purchase.
basically it would be foolish of any label to allow one of their stockists to sell at lower prices.


----------



## paulo (Dec 13, 2006)

xguy9 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I know this is a forum that most people use to discuss about designing and selling their own brands, but I'm interesting in selling other people brands on my own online storefront. I am interesting selling vintage inspired tees for men and women, selling brands like junk food, mighty fine, etc. I need your advice.
> 
> ...


Since most wholesalers or brand name clothing require a minimum order, it may be to you best interest to offer both Men and Womens clothing. It will also give your customers more choices of styles.

Since most of the wholesalers also have their own online stores, yo can usually base your prices on what they are charging there. You don't want to undercut other stores because eventually your profit ratio will not even be worth being in business. Why sell for less when the going price has already been established.

With an online store you will have to have good SEO and make sure that your site is easily found. It will always be hard to distinguish yourself apart from the other stores, because there are hundreds of other online stores out there.


----------



## TripleT (Apr 29, 2007)

Definitely sell to men and women - and you better have great SEO or you will not make it. Good Luck!


----------



## droth1986 (Oct 25, 2007)

find an exclusive product and just run with it, promote it as best you can. but make it available to everyone (men and womens clothing) being exclusive means that your pretty much an agent for that company. so prices will be fairly tight, if anything having an exclusive product will have a fixed price that the company will give. at the end of the day there will be more dollars in your pocket as well as the companies. As greedy as it may sound but business is all about $$$, if theres no money in it, its not worth doing. 

cheers

Darren


----------



## TripleT (Apr 29, 2007)

droth1986 said:


> find an exclusive product and just run with it, promote it as best you can. but make it available to everyone (men and womens clothing) being exclusive means that your pretty much an agent for that company. so prices will be fairly tight, if anything having an exclusive product will have a fixed price that the company will give. at the end of the day there will be more dollars in your pocket as well as the companies. As greedy as it may sound but business is all about $$$, if theres no money in it, its not worth doing.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Darren


 
That doesn't sound greedy - business is about making money. Cheers


----------



## droth1986 (Oct 25, 2007)

forsures!
the good thing about t shirts is that everyone wears them. the only obstacle is to find something that is marketable and thats goin to put $$$ in the till. 

thanks


----------

